# Fan fest - Free



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

There is a fan fest at the Bradley Center next Saturday. You can see the new court, play games, and more. Print your free tickets @ This link. I can't make it because I'm in Indiana, but I wish I could.


----------

